# The gestation of a box mod :P



## n0ugh7_zw (29/8/15)

Ok, so I've been fooling around with making micarta (Kinda related to fibre glass and carbon fibre), cutting it in my laser engraver, and then working on it with hand tools.

I'm really far from an expert, only been messing with it for a week.

But! I want to make a box mod  I think I do a dual parallel box to start. But I really want a quad parallel box, kinda like the Hammer of God mod, but prettier 

Here's a picture of a dual 18650 stand I made this week, it's very rough around the edges but it's taught me a lot about how to work with the micarta.





I've gotten myself some better clamps, and 2 old but polished slabs of granite to clamp the micarta down, so there should be minimal variations in thickness. I'm also hoping to pick up some better quality resin this morning, so that it saturates more of the fabric fibres. It should help with getting a nice shiny polished finish.

My goal for today is to cast 2-3 panels, and polish them. so that they can get cut on Monday.

Then... Hopefully I can do all my assembly work on Tuesday-Thursday and possibly finish the mod off on Saturday when I grab a DIY box kit at the meet.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/8/15)

casting the panels will be more like a weekend goal  it's going a little slower than I'd like.

I did find some awesome colour changing fabric, goes from a purple to a dark brown to a green.



Keen to see how that works out in the final sheets. First ones clamped down, should be able to post pics in 5-7hrs once its cured.

_P.S. ProTip No. 1 don't get polyester resin on your skin... its a right b*** to get off. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> casting the panels will be more like a weekend goal  it's going a little slower than I'd like.
> 
> I did find some awesome colour changing fabric, goes from a purple to a dark brown to a green.
> 
> ...



PS: Get Acetone, it takes resin off almost anything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/8/15)

johan said:


> PS: Get Acetone, it takes resin off almost anything.


 Winner  thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/8/15)

Hmmm, first result. I'm not that keen on it tbh. It wasn't soaked with enough resin, and the pattern sewn onto the fabric makes it look like the micarta's being eaten by worms.



I'm going to try and take off the pattern. Because I am very keen on the colours this stuff gives. I'm also going to get more inventive with my layering for round 2.

I'm aiming for around 5mm thick, thats enough to make a sturdy box out of. 

So my Ideal sheet size is pretty small. 110 x 170 X 5mm

The 2 slabs of granite + the 4 "G" clamps worked well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/8/15)

wow nice

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/8/15)

Righto, another update pretty tatty  but I'm learning 









I need to work on a nicer design... This ones very boxy  the internal dimensions of the box are 90 x 60 x 30mm (I want to have the flexibility to use 30mm atties on it) I'm probably not going to take this one any further, the yellow micarta is very boring since I didn't layer any other colours in it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/8/15)

some fun and games with the dremel later, and this is what its looking like. I'm kinda liking it 



Still want to use a better composed sheet of micarta, i'm thinking maybe yellow + black, or yellow + red

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AndreFerreira (31/8/15)

Practice makes perfect dude, well done so far, you have an idea and you are determent to make a awesome looking DIY mod. All the best and goodluck.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/9/15)

Ok, so.... I've decided to go b***s deep with this thing. 

*Step 1*
I'm designing a press to make sheets of micarta that are 500 x 300 x 5mm with a reasonable amount of consistency. 

The slabs of granite + G clamps is still giving me a variance of around 1.5mm. 
Which ain't bad, but for accurate joins and stuff it's a pain in the ass. Also
because the granite method limits me to a sheet size of about 125 x 170mm 
making anything substantial needs multiple sheets, which makes the variance 
issue even worse. 

On the plus side, micarta is really receptive to laser cutting and engraving.
Minimal melting and distortion. 

*Step 2*
I'm going to design a regulated box (Hopefully SX350J based). 

I want to go quad 18650 (dual series, in parallel). 
But I'm not sure if thats going to be feasible. 
(I'm thinking about 120 x 60 x 50mm for the quad)

If its not then it'll have to be a normal dual 18650 series box.
_(I'm thinking 120 x 60 x 30mm for the dualie)_

I'm expecting to go through a crap load of material in testing and getting things to line up and such.
_(I'm keen on the idea of using this yellow sponge cloth stuff with a dark denim)_

So this won't be quick. 
Maybe a month or 2 worth of work. 

*Step 3*
I'm going to try and document/video as much of the process of making it as possible.
I also want to post all my source files (in PDF for optimum compatibility) either here or link to it here. 
So that anyone who wants to follow me down the rabbit hole has a map 

Tomorrow morning I'll start by uploading the design for a dual 18650 mechanical box (Still kinda rough around the edges, but it's perdy accurate)

Will need to wait till I've secured a board before I can design the alpha of the box

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

Hey @n0ugh7_zw - I admire your determination!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/15)

After being imparted with some seriously good advice and conversation from @hands I've been focussing more on finishing the box i started. before moving onto the next thing.

OMG... like no nicotine at all... This CA finish is so shiny!

From this


To this


Then this


And then this...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

now that is shiny. good job on the ca finish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/15)

hands said:


> now that is shiny. good job on the ca finish.



Thanks man, have to admit, i'm feeling a fairly large dose of pride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks man, have to admit, i'm feeling a fairly large dose of pride


and you should, cant wait to see the finished item.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/15)

hands said:


> and you should, cant wait to see the finished item.



Me either


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

here is that pan scrubbing pad i talked about. its about 8mm thick and big enough to make panels for a 4 battery mod.just soak in resin and press and you good to go, instant panels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (3/9/15)

I have to say the finish on your mod is incredible, awesome work @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/15)

Ok, so i couldn't sleep. 

Top and bottom bits are on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/15)

Dude, I've been keeping an eye on this and I must say I'm pretty excited to see it finished but at the same time I'm enjoying the process.

Well done man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, I've been keeping an eye on this and I must say I'm pretty excited to see it finished but at the same time I'm enjoying the process.
> 
> Well done man



Thanks a lot man, i'll bring it down with me, so you can check it out up close.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ok, so i couldn't sleep.
> 
> Top and bottom bits are on
> 
> ...


That would be awesome


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

who needs sleep anyway 
the box has a retro kind of look and i like that
reminds me of 



or more modern

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/15)

Right, sorry for the quiet patch, but i've been busy. 

This is version 0.000001 lots of stuff i want to change and do better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (19/9/15)

that's one big box. what material did you use on this one?.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/15)

2.54mm marine ply, had some lying around. Want to get something nicer, and something thinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------

